# Nice pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Took these today and thought i'd share









He's much brighter now he's shed his shell.









I was at my lfs the other day and a bloke brought one in almost identical to mine. He'd had enough of it after it ate one of his prize fish :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Six reposts and not one single picture... for shame Yorki, for shame


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Six reposts and not one single picture... for shame Yorki, for shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...










there are pics in one thread


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

closed since well you know..


----------

